# Other Pets > Fish >  Georgia Aquarium

## Kam

For the last five years I have been saying for my birthday I am going to the aquarium and also for the last five years that has never happened. Until this year, I made it happen. 



































































My whole purpose of going was for the whale sharks. I apologize in advance for the over abduance of pictures. I didnt post all of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-27-2019),Craiga 01453 (06-01-2019),_dakski_ (05-28-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-21-2019),fadingdaylight (05-28-2019),_FollowTheSun_ (05-28-2019),_Reinz_ (05-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-21-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

When did they get the whale sharks? They weren't there 12 years ago when I went there. Cool experience for sure.

----------

_Kam_ (05-21-2019)

----------


## Kam

> When did they get the whale sharks? They weren't there 12 years ago when I went there. Cool experience for sure.


They have a total of four now. They are also expanding to do a shark reef type tank. I coming back for sure next year when that is completed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

Very cool pictures, looks like an amazing aquarium for sure. I like the whale sharks too, my favorite would have to be the dolphins though as they are really smart. Also, happy birthday.  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (05-21-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Very nice Aquarium. Thanks for sharing.  :Smile: 

Im guessing the Penguins were from South Georgia Island?  Or at least non-Artic?  The pics showed no signs of refrigeration. But then that can be hard to tell from just pics.

----------

_Kam_ (05-21-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

Hey my man, your adventures are appreciated. Ive been lucky to get out of the house twice to cool places like that in the last six years. The Shedd Aquarium and NARBC Tinley (also I appreciate some messages Ive received privately very much, but Im a fighter, be happy for me, this place can be good for all of us) So when I say thanks for sharing bro, Im sincere as all hell. I gotta get to Scott Smiths this year if it kills me.

----------

_Kam_ (05-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## Kam

> Very cool pictures, looks like an amazing aquarium for sure. I like the whale sharks too, my favorite would have to be the dolphins though as they are really smart. Also, happy birthday.


Thanks my birthday is on Memorial Day this year, but guess who hates travel that weekend?

*raises hand*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-27-2019)

----------


## Kam

> Very nice Aquarium. Thanks for sharing. 
> 
> Im guessing the Penguins were from South Georgia Island?  Or at least non-Artic?  The pics showed no signs of refrigeration. But then that can be hard to tell from just pics.


They were from the arctic they had a sign stating as such. Cause I ready for the fridgeness myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (05-22-2019)

----------


## Kam

> Hey my man, your adventures are appreciated. Ive been lucky to get out of the house twice to cool places like that in the last six years. The Shedd Aquarium and NARBC Tinley (also I appreciate some messages Ive received privately very much, but Im a fighter, be happy for me, this place can be good for all of us) So when I say thanks for sharing bro, Im sincere as all hell. I gotta get to Scott Smiths this year if it kills me.


That is my goal this year. NARBC as well as the Shedd Aquarium. I have to get there. And I will definitely share more adventures. I am the weird on who base my vacations on animals (zoos and aquariums). This unless I am going somewhere tropical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-28-2019),_Sonny1318_ (05-21-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

> That is my goal this year. NARBC as well as the Shedd Aquarium. I have to get there. And I will definitely share more adventures. I am the weird on who base my vacations on animals (zoos and aquariums). This unless I am going somewhere tropical. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats cool, Ive done a few vacations and trips, where a zoo or aquarium was the main destination.

----------

_Kam_ (05-21-2019)

----------


## Kam

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qPA...w?usp=drivesdk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-28-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

It just blows me away, all the variety of sea creatures there are...the colors & ways of moving & camouflage, all of it!   :Good Job:   So fascinating & so hidden most 
of the time...we need these public aquariums to remind us to take better care of our oceans & appreciate what we have.

----------

_Kam_ (05-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## FollowTheSun

What a great aquarium!

----------

_Kam_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## dakski

Awesome! Whale Shark! WOW!

----------

_Kam_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## Kam

> Awesome! Whale Shark! WOW!


They have four in there. I sat in that room for hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

That looks an amazing aquarium kam, I took my grandkids to one last year called blue planet in the uk and they have a tunnel under neath for the sharks and rays to swim over you, there so fascinating, thanks for sharing the pics 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-01-2019),_Kam_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## Kam

> That looks an amazing aquarium kam, I took my grandkids to one last year called blue planet in the uk and they have a tunnel under neath for the sharks and rays to swim over you, there so fascinating, thanks for sharing the pics 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That sounds like a fun and amazing place to visit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-01-2019)

----------

